# TSH 72 (seventy two)



## noblez (Aug 26, 2009)

What a difference a year makes. Last year I was posting regarding a tsh of 0, and thyroid scan that said grave's disease and another million indications that I just had thyroiditis.

Anyway, it all resolved itself and I had good blood work in december of '09 and the doc said I didn't need to see him again unless I was having symptoms.

So just found out I'm pregnant (don't congratulate me yet as this pregnancy most likely won't survive) and had blood work done.

TSH OF 72!

I was sure she meant 7.2

but no, seventy two. What does this mean (other than the fact that there had probably been extensive damage done to the fetus).?

Anyone else had a tsh high like this?

I'm going to a gp today and have called my old endo asking for him to call me back (I moved out of state in the last 6 months)

Thanks for listening and thanks in advance for sharing your stories.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

noblez said:


> What a difference a year makes. Last year I was posting regarding a tsh of 0, and thyroid scan that said grave's disease and another million indications that I just had thyroiditis.
> 
> Anyway, it all resolved itself and I had good blood work in december of '09 and the doc said I didn't need to see him again unless I was having symptoms.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness. I am surprised you became pregnant because usually, in order to do so, the TSH has to be @ 2 or below. Holy cats!!

You may wish to read this.......

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

Please keep us informed as to how you are faring and what the doctor (old endo) has to say


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello fellow pregnant lady! I'm surprised by the results of your TSH test, that's amazing. I agree with Andros, normally being able to get pregnant on high TSH is one of the issues fertility doctors (reproductive endocrinologists) have to contend with. I'd ask for a copy of the test results from the Dr's office to confirm!

I'm interested in hearing more about what they say, what your next steps are. I wonder what could have caused this huge turnaround? (Sorry, I'm a total newb, but I can offer my sympathies!)


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

...thinking of you!


----------



## noblez (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey,
so I finally have some answers thanks to a great new endo.
Apparently what was going on last year was hashitoxosis (sp?) and I was trending hypo this year thanks to hashimoto's and once I became pregnant my hypo got really bad.
So, it's confirmed I have hashimoto's 
I'm on 137 synthroid (brand) and my levels are already begining to improve. However, of course I'm more worried about the baby than myself.
I'm being considered high risk due to a greater chance of miscarriage and mental issues 
however I had a 6 and a half week ultrasound ( a week ago) and size and heart beat were perfect. I go see a high risk prenatal specialist this week.

I'm just so glad to finally have some answers regarding my thyroid!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

noblez said:


> Hey,
> so I finally have some answers thanks to a great new endo.
> Apparently what was going on last year was hashitoxosis (sp?) and I was trending hypo this year thanks to hashimoto's and once I became pregnant my hypo got really bad.
> So, it's confirmed I have hashimoto's
> ...


This is wonderful news. When you get your next labs? Anxious to see that TSH come down and I know you are too!!

Take care of yourself and baby too! Are you feeling better?


----------

